# update on my apple stuff



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

You will all be happy to know that I upgraded my macbook Pro today. I had a 500 gb hard drive installed and they put snow leopard on for me. So far it's been great except that my version of Office for mac and snow leopard don't seem to get along. And since work gave me the Office for Mac, I can't very well demand an upgrade, although I think I will ask about it.

My iphone has to go back. It keeps doing very wierd things when I talk on the phone, like dialing the person's cell phone or muting the call. The reception has been pretty good, so I am really disappointed. But I think I don't stand a chance til they really fix it as I am a lefty. Needless to say, I am VERY disappointed.

Not using my ipad as much as I thought I would. hmmm. .. I do have lots of apps on it, but I prefer email and facebook and kindleboards on my mbp. Go figure.

Paula


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Not using my ipad as much as I thought I would. hmmm. .. I do have lots of apps on it, but I prefer email and facebook and kindleboards on my mbp. Go figure.


My email and forum browsing is mainly done on my MacBook, also. When the iPad get the ability to suspend an app in the background, that may change. I was spending too much time loading and unloading apps to make email and forums convenient.

Mike


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Too bad about your iPhone.  Can you exchange it and try another one?

Congrats on the Macbook Pro, hopefully Office will work out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> My email and forum browsing is mainly done on my MacBook, also. When the iPad get the ability to suspend an app in the background, that may change. I was spending too much time loading and unloading apps to make email and forums convenient.
> 
> Mike


Interesting that you say this....maybe I have slow computers, as I find that moving between apps is pretty quick on my iPad, just about as quick as moving between tabs on my PCs...so when I'm doing forums and email and internet, the iPad works best for me. If I need to actually do something constructive,  it's still the PC. And I can get on the Internet so quickly in the morning....and if I need to get out of KB and do a search, or look for a photo, opening the new app is very quick, much quicker than starting up a new application on my PC. I do have old computers, though. The newest one is the netbook.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> if I need to get out of KB and do a search,
> Betsy


Do people actually get out of KB to do other stuff on the computer or iPad?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes I play WWF....


Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes I play WWF....
> 
> 
> Betsy


I hadn't noticed!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Do people actually get out of KB to do other stuff on the computer or iPad?


Does anyone have time to read on their Kindles anymore?


----------

